# PALLET STRIPPING TOOL



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

I am posting this because many of you were asking about the measurements of the pallet stripping tool I had made for me.

I have tried a lot of different ways of stripping pallets, which I use a lot. I have all sizes of lumber in stock from pallets, you would really be surprised with the lumber you can get. Yellow Pine, Oak, Ash, Poplar and of course White Pine.

This is reply to an email I received asking for the measurements:

The tool made from scrap steel:
Handle, 1" bar stock 5'-6" Long.
Bottom plate is 1/2" flat stock, 9-1/2"L x 3"H.
The two feet are 1/4" flat stock, 2-1/2"W x 3"L
Stiffener in the back of the long plate at the bottom of the handle is 3/4" black pipe.

***Note: Keep the distance between the two feet at least 4-1/2", you will need that width for the big pallets that are made from all 2 by's.

This tool makes braking up pallet so much easier, no more cutting and braking good boards. 
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w584/MarkSr2/DSCN0395_zps2c02886e.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w584/MarkSr2/DSCN0396_zps88f894a3.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w584/MarkSr2/DSCN0397_zpsb74ee45a.jpg

Place the stringer between the two feet and the two feet under the top boards and pull towards you. One main tip, do not start on the first stringer. Let's say you have a pallet with 5 stringers and 6 or 8 top boards. Let's start from left to right. Do not start with the first stringer, leave that one for the last. When you start at the second one it will pop the top board up about 3/4's out with the nails coming up with the boards, continue to the right until the end, then go back to the first one and pop that one last.

By starting on the second board the first one holds the pallet together enough so you can balance the tool and pull up easier.

All this is made from scrap pieces in the welder's shop.

As you can see, I still have a lot left to brake up myself.
http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums/w584/MarkSr2/DSCN0429_zps44ddaac2.jpg

Good luck and if you need anything else just give send me an email.

[email protected]

Mark


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mark thanks for the tool build
i bet it works great

i posted your pics
by putting an exclamation point (!)
before and after your links (no space between the link 
either end)
and just copied and pasted them in to the exclamation point

did you get your planer blades yet


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Patron,

Thank you, first time I have tried to post a picture. How do I put up just the 4 pictures and not the whole sideshow?

I ordered the blades but took the long way to get here. 5 - 8 business days, (free delivery).

Mark


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

you can download them directly
from your computer
by clicking the img button
(at the top of each comment place)
and going thru your picture files
( do make sure you have a place for them to land)
as they will show up in the middle of whatever you are writing
when you hit the load button
go to where you want them
and put the flashing bar there
they will land there 
then you can add more
or keep on writing

you might want to edit them
so they are less than 3megs
or they will take forever to load
if at all
since martin gave us this help
nobody used outside servers much anymore

you done good with the free delivery
i know some places had them to
but wanted up to $45 for them


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

You made it happen for me buddy, I was afraid I had a useless tool for awhile.

It's a Ryobi 10" and they only made it one year, and as I told you a pro. sharpening shop said they 
would not touch them because the blades are too thin to resharpen.

I'm not sure how old this is, but it looks and works like new, everyone tells me its a toy. Well I have been
using it for about a year now and I think I must have hit a nail or something because I picked up two chips 
in the blade. (that's a big draw back from using pallets. I even have a good metal detector I use to check my wood
but I guess one got past me).

But she'll be back to new again in about a week, thanks to you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got one when they first came out
must have been 25 years ago
i still use it for job sites

this was the first tool that had 
a real way to register the blades
took the tool guys by storm
now everyone has switched
and have disposable double edged blades
that register automatically
eliminating the time and frustration of setting knives
with those cheap gizmos they give with the older tools


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have one very similar to yours. It is heavy but works great. When I bear down on the handle, something is gonna give.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Crow Bars

aren't created equally

100 bucks doesn't go far ?

or does it


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the pallet tool Mark, I think I know just the guy to fab one for me.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

I showed the tool the way I picked it up. The welder said he spent enough time on it already and said I had to paint it.

He built it the exact way I drew it out and I told him to use any scrap pieces he had laying around. And for the price of $45.00, I got the tool I wanted and it works great, so I had spray paint it black. I still got a good deal and a big time saver busting up pallets. Just remember the 4-1/2" width between the feet, they help with the little pallets but are real must have for the large pallets. When you get a large pallet you will understand.

Don't stop looking for pallets and check those dumpsters, there is a wealth of woodworkers material for the taking.

As always,
Mark


----------

